# Flushing Dog Tournament



## John F Hughes (Nov 26, 2009)

PEACH STATE FLUSHING CLASSIC
 JAN. 09,2010 @OLD RELEE PLANTATION in Pridgen (COFFEE Co),Ga. ENTRY FEE $125 WITH 45% PAYBACK TO THE TOP 5-DOG and other Prizes  OPEN to ALL FLUSHING DOGS //// CUT OFF TIME Jan.07 2010 TO 30-entry Each dog have 20mins. to found 3-quails . Dogs have to found, flush ,you shoot the bird and the have to retrieve to hand or with in one step only. for more info see John Hughes @ 478-795-0369 or jhughoutfitters@yahoo.com


----------



## John F Hughes (Nov 28, 2009)

Come on big time Lab & Boykin owner. you can win a nice dog box , half day quail hunt for two , dog feed and some MONEY .


----------

